# Is this site dead?



## txfeinbergs

There have been no news updates in over two weeks. There used to be daily updates. Is this site dying?


----------



## peds48

Hardly doubt it.


----------



## dpeters11

I do hope Athlon646464 is OK though.


----------



## 1953

I wondered the same thing. Hope all is well.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

There are sometimes lapses... especially when not a lot of big news is happening.


----------



## coolman302003

I've also wondered why the news items stopped being posted (or automatically fed via RSS or dlvr.it etc.) to the DBSTalk Twitter and Facebook pages?


----------



## scottb8888

Hope not!


----------



## mdavej

It is pretty dead compared to a few years ago. I attribute it mostly to more channels and fewer problems. In other words, fewer things to complain about, hence fewer reasons to post on a site like this. I know I don't visit or post nearly as much as I used to.


----------



## damondlt

peds48 said:


> Hardly doubt it.


Peds, you have got to have the highest post per day over anyone. 
Peds will keep the lights on even when no one else is posting. Lol


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Athlon646464 who used to update the front page has been unable to do it for some time. If you would like to volunteer to update the front page, send me a message.


----------



## Dude111

txfeinbergs said:


> There have been no news updates in over two weeks. There used to be daily updates. Is this site dying?


I hope not.......I love it here!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike Bertelson

damondlt said:


> Peds, you have got to have the highest post per day over anyone.
> <snip>


Actually, he's not even close to the highest. :grin:

Mike


----------



## ground_pounder

I hope not I love it here!! though I don't visit much. though it would suck to find a new home


----------



## Eva

The site will only die if a asteroid plows into planet. Right now I noticed many places being slower then normal.


----------



## Nick

Eva said:


> The site will only die if a asteroid plows into planet...


Good to know... no, wait, what?


----------



## Drew2k

Perhaps if this site could talk it would say...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0bq7UrFiX8


----------



## mkdtv21

Wait till AT&T takes over Directv then we'll see what happens.


----------



## ground_pounder

mkdtv21 said:


> Wait till AT&T takes over Directv then we'll see what happens.


i'm sure that will get the forum hopping again :hurah: . wait till at&t raises the rates to recoupe the cost of the buyout :eek2: :coffee


----------



## David Bott

The resent First Look had 71,914 views thus far and it was post a few days ago. So when something happens, yes, a site like this does better. It is that not much really happens these days and seeing that streaming is taking over, and the products that do it are so simple, well...you get it. 

I think for example one of the best streaming devices is Amazon Fire TV. It's interface is so clean, fast, and just works.


----------



## Eva

David Bott said:


> I think for example one of the best streaming devices is Amazon Fire TV. It's interface is so clean, fast, and just works.


My hubs loves that thing. He has the stick version plugged into an extra HDMI slot on his monitor and it gets the job done.

Maybe we need streaming forums! :rotfl:


----------



## MysteryMan

This site is like the weather, always changing. There are times when it's hectic and full of new info and there are times when it is tranquil. But it is far from being dead.


----------



## Laxguy

Ah, good! So the sky is _*not *_falling!


----------



## David Bott

Laxguy said:


> Ah, good! So the sky is _*not *_falling!


No, just getting hotter.


----------



## Eva

David Bott said:


> No, just getting hotter.


Especially in California. One of the ads that appeared here was for water saving tips and low-flow shower head!


----------

